# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Schweden und Norwegen - Arbeiten und Leben

## paranoid68

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem der Groteil der Beitrge ber das Thema Arbeiten und Leben in Schweden oder Norwegen schon einige Jahre alt ist, wrden mich aktuelle Infos und Erfahrungen interessieren, vorallem was folgende Punkte angeht:

Wie ist die momentane Arbeitsmarktsituation in den beiden Lndern - vorallem auch fr Assistenten oder Fachrzte, die nicht unbedingt Allgemeinrzte oder Internisten sind (z. B. Ansthesie, Pdiatrie, Urologie)?Was sind die grundlegenden Unterschiede im Gesundheitssystem und bei den Lebensbedingungen in den beiden Lndern?Unterscheiden sich die Lnder in den Lebenshaltungskosten und in den Mglichkeiten der Kinderbetreuung, Vereinbarkeit von Familie und Beruf etc.?
Zuletzt wrde ich mich ber Erfahrungsberichte oder eine Nachricht von denjenigen freuen, die den Schritt in eines der beiden Lnder unternommen haben oder jemanden kennen, der darber berichten kann.

Natrlich sind auch negative Berichte willkommen...man will ja nicht allzu blauugig seine Zukunft planen!  ::-dance: 

Vielen Dank schonmal...!

----------


## Enni

Hei!

Ich kann zumindest mit aktuellen Informationen aus Norwegen dienen. 
Die Stellensituation ist ortsabhngig sehr unterschiedlich. Als Facharzt in kleineren Krankenhusern in Nordnorwegen einen Job zu finden, ist kein Problem. Uniklinik in Troms sieht schon etwas anders aus. Je weiter man nach Sden kommt, umso schwieriger wird es einen Job zu finden. Viele Fachabteilungen werden geschlossen, weil sie sich nicht mehr lohnen. 
In Oslo einen Job zu finden ist genau so schwierig/leicht, wie in anderen beliebten Stdten auch. 

Als Assistenzarzt kann man in Norwegen nur arbeiten, wenn man vorher 18 Monate als turnuslege gearbeitet hat. Die deutsche Approbation reicht nicht aus, um die norwegische Vollapprobation zu bekommen. 

Zu den Unterschieden im Gesundheitssystem zwischen Norwegen und Schweden kann ich nichts sagen. Mir fehlen die Erfahrungen mit dem schwedischen System. 
Im Vergleich zu Deutschland gibt es eine Menge Unterschiede. Niedergelassene Fachrzte gibt es kaum (gar nicht). Der Hausarzt = Allgemeinmediziner macht alles. Gyn-Vorsorge, U-Untersuchungen und RR-Einstellung. Wei der Hausarzt nicht weiter, berweist er den Patienten in die Ambulanz im Krankenhaus (mit entsprechender Warteliste). 
In den letzten Jahren sind ein paar wenige privatabrechnende rzte aufgetaucht. Die Behandlung dort muss komplett privat bezahlt werden und ist nicht ganz gnstig. Dafr sind die Wartezeiten krzer und man kann direkt zum Facharzt gehen.

Lebensbedingungen sind in Norwegen total abhngig davon, wo man wohnt. Die landschaftlich aufregendste Gegend ist sicher die Westkste  :Loove:  . Abgesehen von Trondheim und Bergen ist da aber (kulturell etc) nicht viel los. Abgesehen von traumhafter Natur, natrlich. Die Landschaft bestimmt in gewisser Weise sogar das Gesundheitswesen. Fhrfahrten mit dem RTW sind an der Tagesordnung. Die Transportwege sind oft lang. In einen Kommunen gibt es ein eigenes Arztschiff. Eine Art Seenotrettungskreuzer, mit dem der Arzt zu seinen Patienten fhrt und sie ggf. auch mit dem Schiff weiter ins Krankenhaus transportiert. 

Lebenshaltungskosten in Norwegen sind, glaube ich, nicht mehr steigerungsfhig. Ich wei von vielen, die 1-2 Stunden von der schwedischen Grenze entfernt wohnen, dass sie regelmig nach Schweden zum Einkaufen fahren. Das lohnt sich trotz Spritkosten... Konkret heit das zum Beispiel, dass ein Liter Milch in Norwegen 2 kostet, 1Stk. Nektarine 1 (im Sommer, als Saison war!) Kaltmiete fr eine 1,5 Zimmerwohnung, ca 35qm, auerhalb der Stadt, in einem Haus, in dem auch viele Sozialwohnungen sind: 550. Kostenbeitrag fr die Abteilungsweihnachtsfeier (Raummiete, Essen) 100, exklusive Getrnke...

Vereinbarkeit von Familie und Beruf ist in Norwegen einwandfrei machbar. Kindergrten mit flexiblen ffnungszeiten, kinderfreundliche Arbeitgeber... Kostet aber auch! 

Arbeiten in Norwegen macht Spa! Der Arbeitnehmer soll nicht ausgebeutet werden, sondern Freude am Beruf haben. Leistungsdruck erlebe ich hier nicht. Manchmal kommt meine deutsche Seele ein bisschen durch und wnscht sich mehr Effizienz  :Blush: . 

Hat Dir das geholfen? Hast Du schon Famulaturen in einem der Lnder gemacht? Sprichst Du eine skandinavische Sprache?

Lykke til!
Svenne

----------

